# Short but Sweet animes?



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions, like animes around the 10 episode mark that are worth a watch.

Edit: Here is a list of shows that I've watched.

Second Edit: I'm not too bothered on the genre. I've not really watched enough to get a list of general likes/dislikes down and the one genre I thought I'd probably not enjoy (romance) surprised me when I watched Chunnibyou. So pick anything you like 

Third Edit: Short but sweet manga is acceptable too 

It's a tiny list but here is a list of manga that I've read.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Elfen Lied. Lots of people hate it but I quite liked it.

Hellsing Ultimate too.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

_Gargantia on the Verdurous Planet

__It's fairly short, about 12/13 episodes. But explores some really interesting themes - it's also fun, has some good action and generally quite uplifting.

A solid 4 out of 5 if I were to give it a rating, definitely one of the best anime's released this year.
_


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I also recomend Elfen Lied

And Black Rock Shooter


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Tabris said:


> Elfen Lied. Lots of people hate it but I quite liked it.
> 
> Hellsing Ultimate too.


Elfen Lied is pretty good, it could've done with being a bit longer though. I've watched original Hellsing as well, I thought Alucard and Paladin Anderson were solid characters but most other things were lacking. Is Ultimate an improvement?



Paper Samurai said:


> _Gargantia on the Verdurous Planet
> 
> __It's fairly short, about 12/13 episodes. But explores some really interesting themes - it's also fun, has some good action and generally quite uplifting.
> 
> ...


Think I've saw this in the forums before, posted by you I think. I'll be checking this one up for sure in the near future.


T Studdly said:


> I also recomend Elfen Lied
> 
> And Black Rock Shooter


I'll be giving this one a go too


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

jJoe said:


> I've watched original Hellsing as well, I thought Alucard and Paladin Anderson were solid characters but most other things were lacking. Is Ultimate an improvement?


Yep, Ultimate is a significant improvement in every way. It follows the manga.


----------



## Huty (Aug 16, 2013)

What genre do you like and I should be able to recommend a short anime for you?


----------



## Huty (Aug 16, 2013)

Infact I just thought of one great one try Eden of the East.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

jJoe said:


> Think I've saw this in the forums before, posted by you I think. I'll be checking this one up for sure in the near future.


You remembered my post,










:b


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> You remembered my post,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha  i get excited when someone brings up a past post of mine too it makes me feel special


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Tabris said:


> Yep, Ultimate is a significant improvement in every way. It follows the manga.


Good to know, I always thought it had huge potential with the characters so hopefully I'll love it.



Huty said:


> Infact I just thought of one great one try Eden of the East.


Thanks, seems quite interesting and I've added it to my watch list. I'm not overly bothered on the genre, sometimes things can have too much Ecchi in (Rosario + Vampire biggest example of this) but its not a deal breaker if other aspects hold up strong.


----------



## aaronfree (Aug 3, 2013)

you might like Sword art online, although its only really good for 15 episodes. It has lots of action and emotional moments.


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

Check out Tenchi Muyo. The real tenchi. Not tenchi universe or Tokyo. Those are good too, but have more episodes at 26 each. Muyo is a bit less than that. 15 or so I think.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

Dead Man Wonderland and Chaos Head. Maybe Tokko if you really like horror. I liked it but I wouldn't recommend it. It's not for everyone.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

aaronfree said:


> you might like Sword art online, although its only really good for 15 episodes. It has lots of action and emotional moments.


I've heard lots about that having a strong opening but a weak ending, still one that I'll get round to checking out (probably when I finish .hack).



Minato said:


> Check out Tenchi Muyo. The real tenchi. Not tenchi universe or Tokyo. Those are good too, but have more episodes at 26 each. Muyo is a bit less than that. 15 or so I think.


Thanks, doesn't look like anything I've tried yet which should just make it all the more interesting.


HitGirl said:


> Dead Man Wonderland and Chaos Head. Maybe Tokko if you really like horror. I liked it but I wouldn't recommend it. It's not for everyone.


Dead Man Wonderland especially looks interesting. I'll watch that one now I think


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Angel Beats and Clannad are both really good anime.


----------



## thevandal (Aug 12, 2013)

I love Fooly Cooly. :boogie


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Girlchan in Paradise was a good


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

'Armitage III' is decent, albeit a tad old school (1995).

It's cyberpunk, basically the whole 'are robots alive/have feelings' type theme. 

It's a 4-part OVA, around 40mins each episode. They then made a movie in 1997.


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

Cowboy Bebop is only 27 awesome episodes. I got through all of them in like a day, lol.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

lmao said:


> Angel Beats and Clannad are both really good anime.


Heard lots about Clannad especially. Saw Angel Beats posted around a lot on other forums but not really got a clue what its about. Still I'll eventually check out both of these sometimes.



thevandal said:


> I love Fooly Cooly. :boogie


Never heard of it, checking it out on google it seems fun but crazy .

Edit: It's unbelievably crazy :b & the dubs really good, usually dubbing something so crazy doesn't pay off.
Re-Edit: Finished all 6 episodes, still only a vague idea whats going on. Manga scenes were my favorite.



Corvus Cowl said:


> Girlchan in Paradise was a good


Just watched one then, short length means I can watch it while waiting for stuff to dl ect.  ty!


peril said:


> Chobits


I've saw thumbnails for this one on the funimation youtube page. Any idea if the English dub is good?


CeilingStarer said:


> 'Armitage III' is decent, albeit a tad old school (1995).
> 
> It's cyberpunk, basically the whole 'are robots alive/have feelings' type theme.
> 
> It's a 4-part OVA, around 40mins each episode. They then made a movie in 1997.


Mainly because its art style with it being older it doesn't seem like anything I've saw before. Thanks 


TheNord said:


> Cowboy Bebop is only 27 awesome episodes. I got through all of them in like a day, lol.


I've watched a bit of Samurai Champloo which is apparently similar, this is one I'll definitely get round to watching .


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

No. 6
Ano Hana
gargantia on the verdurous planet


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

You might like Btooom.


----------



## Shynobi (Nov 25, 2011)

Gurren Lagann. Not exactly 'sweet' but it's really good.
12 episodes.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

jJoe said:


> I've saw thumbnails for this one on the funimation youtube page. Any idea if the English dub is good?


I have no idea but regardless you have to watch it. :yes


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

fire mage64 said:


> No. 6
> Ano Hana
> gargantia on the verdurous planet


I've been saying this a lot but No. 6 doesn't look like anything I've watched before so thanks  I've saw pictures of Ano Hana in various places. I'll be checking this one out too.



harajuku kitty said:


> You might like Btooom.


Saw that recommended for those who watched Deadman Wonderland. Concept kinda reminds me of the film Battle Royale (might read the manga to this too) so it should be interesting. 


Shynobi said:


> Gurren Lagann. Not exactly 'sweet' but it's really good.
> 12 episodes.


Mecha designs look really interesting, ty 



peril said:


> I have no idea but regardless you have to watch it. :yes


I'll make sure to do so then .


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Shynobi said:


> Gurren Lagann. Not exactly 'sweet' but it's really good.
> 12 episodes.


You might have some more watching to do. It's more like 27.


----------



## rotten (Aug 6, 2013)

Kashimashi - Girl meets Girl


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

The Phantom Pain said:


> You might have some more watching to do. It's more like 27.


If its good then I won't be complaining, just don't want to have a huge list of uncompleted anime.



sleepy cat said:


> Kashimashi - Girl meets Girl


Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Steins;Gate if you like Time travel and Anime.


----------



## Albedo (Feb 16, 2013)

Magnitude 8.0, a really well done heart wrenching anime that never got the attention it deserved.

Looking at you list I would suggest watching FMA brotherhood is really good and if you liked D note you'd love the Code Geass and Gundam 00 series. Claymore is also really good, but the ending sucks still I don't regret watching it. Fate/stay and zero are good watches as well.

As a side note I see you rated Fairy tail a 10, I love that anime as well and can't wait until it restarts again.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

There are soooo many good animes I've seen that are around the 20 episode mark, but not many around the 10. Curious, why do you only want short anime suggestions? Anyway here are a few:


Boogie Pop Phantom (slight horror, forgot what it's about)
Black Lagoon (kind of over the top, but fun to watch)
Code:Breaker and Fate/Zero (nothing special, just kids fighting with special powers, fun to watch though)
Haibane Renmei (amazing and very underrated anime)
No. 6 (second this)
Serial Experiments Lain (mind ****)
5cm per second, Paprika, Perfect Blue (they're movies, but hey they're short)
Devil Survivor (OBSESSED with the opening song. SOOO amazing. The only reason I watched the show.)
Also I saw Angel Beats but I can't really recommend it. I didn't really get the point of it and didn't find ikt very interesting. I'm still obsessed with the opening song though, and I found this amazing remix for it, if you ever watch it and are interested. Also FLCL is an amazing show, too bad I couldn't understand any of the story. And I noticed you have darker than black but didn't finish it, did you not like it?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AxeDroid said:


> Steins;Gate if you like Time travel and Anime.


I've heard a lot about that one, is it worth watching chaos head before it? Didn't realise it was so highly rated (#3 On myanimelist).



Albedo said:


> Magnitude 8.0, a really well done heart wrenching anime that never got the attention it deserved.
> 
> Looking at you list I would suggest watching FMA brotherhood is really good and if you liked D note you'd love the Code Geass and Gundam 00 series. Claymore is also really good, but the ending sucks still I don't regret watching it. Fate/stay and zero are good watches as well.
> 
> As a side note I see you rated Fairy tail a 10, I love that anime as well and can't wait until it restarts again.


Seems kinda interesting, guessing its post apocalyptic? FMA is one I've been planning on watching considering how much praise it gets. Code Geass I've seen about and it seems pretty interesting, not heard of Gundam 00 before but if either of them are like Death Note then that should be pretty good . I was recommended Zero ages ago on a mal thread but never checked it up, think I've seen Fate/ Stay on teh most popular lists too. I've seen Claymore be compared to Attack on Titan another show I really liked, might give it a try when the season is over.

It was the show that really got me into anime. I watched Death note & Hellsing before but didn't feel like trying any new animes until a while later. I clicked on a random new episode since I didn't have a clue what to watched (it was ft 172) and ended up checking out the first episode (skimming through it, found the ending of ep 1 kinda interesting) then ended up marathoning it all in three weeks. Fairy Tail x Rave was released today btw. I might give the Rave anime another go, it would be cool if it was made again but FT style animation/music but I think I'm being too hopeful for that to ever happen :rain



yukikodunkzone said:


> There are soooo many good animes I've seen that are around the 20 episode mark, but not many around the 10. Curious, why do you only want short anime suggestions? Anyway here are a few:
> 
> 
> Boogie Pop Phantom (slight horror, forgot what it's about)
> ...


I really liked FLCL. I think the story would be straightforward on a second viewing, its just that on the first time of watching I didn't know what to believe but it was really fun to watch :b. Black Lagoon reminds me of the manga Green Blood, if I don't watch it right away I'll probably read either that, Code:Breaker or Fate/Zero since I don't have anything to read atm. Serial Experiments reminds of the ds game 999: 9 Hours, 9 Persons, 9 Doors since all the mystery in the story, judging by 999 I'll really enjoy this one . The reason I've not touched any movies is since the length in one sitting. I might check these out anyway though and just watch them in segments (unless I get really into them). I liked Darker than Black in some parts and found some of the characters really interesting but as of the episodes I've watched everything seems to happen pretty slowly. I've only watched it dubbed, for shows like Durarara!!! I've found the dub not very enjoyable (I try watch things dubbed if I can) but I'll probably give this one another go sometime and watch it subbed. Does the Devil Survivor anime run in the same storyline as the video game? I was looking at buying this for the 3ds a while back.

Sorry for all the questions 

+Going to read the manga of No.6

P.s. If anyone wants to they can add me on myanimelist.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

jJoe said:


> I've heard a lot about that one, is it worth watching chaos head before it? Didn't realise it was so highly rated (#3 On myanimelist).


I don't know, I've never seen Chaos Head but just watch the first episode to see if you find it to your liking.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AxeDroid said:


> I don't know, I've never seen Chaos Head but just watch the first episode to see if you find it to your liking.


Kk ty. I'll check out Steins first then.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Katanagatari seems nice. I'm on ep 5 now ( 12 eps, 50min each ).


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Persona 4 The Animation is my favorite, but it's 26 episodes total.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Kascheritt said:


> Katanagatari seems nice. I'm on ep 5 now ( 12 eps, 50min each ).


I watched the promo vid just then. It does seem like something I could get into so I'll be checking it out sometime.



TrueAstralKnight said:


> Persona 4 The Animation is my favorite, but it's 26 episodes total.


I've heard tons about the game (and a little about the anime), with all the love it gets I guess I'll be checking this one out too


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

jJoe said:


> I really liked FLCL. I think the story would be straightforward on a second viewing, its just that on the first time of watching I didn't know what to believe but it was really fun to watch :b. Black Lagoon reminds me of the manga Green Blood, if I don't watch it right away I'll probably read either that, Code:Breaker or Fate/Zero since I don't have anything to read atm. Serial Experiments reminds of the ds game 999: 9 Hours, 9 Persons, 9 Doors since all the mystery in the story, judging by 999 I'll really enjoy this one . The reason I've not touched any movies is since the length in one sitting. I might check these out anyway though and just watch them in segments (unless I get really into them). I liked Darker than Black in some parts and found some of the characters really interesting but as of the episodes I've watched everything seems to happen pretty slowly. I've only watched it dubbed, for shows like Durarara!!! I've found the dub not very enjoyable (I try watch things dubbed if I can) but I'll probably give this one another go sometime and watch it subbed. Does the Devil Survivor anime run in the same storyline as the video game? I was looking at buying this for the 3ds a while back.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions
> 
> ...


If you thought Darker Than Black was slow, Lain, Haibane Renmei, and, unsurprisingly, 5cm per second, would bore you to tears.

I never played any of the Persona series RPG games, but I can tell you that P4A The Animation is actually really funny at times. I was cracking up at the part where the team is running from kanji while paying this girl on a scooter.

Also No.6 is somewhat of a yaoi, just in case that isn't your thing.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

yukikodunkzone said:


> If you thought Darker Than Black was slow, Lain, Haibane Renmei, and, unsurprisingly, 5cm per second, would bore you to tears.
> 
> I never played any of the Persona series RPG games, but I can tell you that P4A The Animation is actually really funny at times. I was cracking up at the part where the team is running from kanji while paying this girl on a scooter.
> 
> Also No.6 is somewhat of a yaoi, just in case that isn't your thing.


The slow pace wasn't the main problem for me in darker than black, it was that I didn't enjoy the narrative either and none of the characters were too memorable (I've not gotten too far into the series so I guess my view could change if I did watch more). I've watched other anime which weren't full of huge events (E.g. Spice and Wolf) but since the characters were interesting I've enjoyed it. If any of those have interesting characters I'll probably enjoy them. Lain looks especially interesting.

The whole concept of Persona seems very strange but enjoyable. I think I'll check this out sooner rather than later.

I've only read about 10 No6 chapters but I'm enjoying it so far. I did notice suggestive themes between Shion and Nezumi but it doesn't bother me, the only thing that does is that it only has 21 translated chapters so far . I'll probably check out the anime when I'm done.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

jJoe said:


> The slow pace wasn't the main problem for me in darker than black, it was that I didn't enjoy the narrative either and none of the characters were too memorable (I've not gotten too far into the series so I guess my view could change if I did watch more). I've watched other anime which weren't full of huge events (E.g. Spice and Wolf) but since the characters were interesting I've enjoyed it. If any of those have interesting characters I'll probably enjoy them. Lain looks especially interesting.
> 
> The whole concept of Persona seems very strange but enjoyable. I think I'll check this out sooner rather than later.
> 
> I've only read about 10 No6 chapters but I'm enjoying it so far. I did notice suggestive themes between Shion and Nezumi but it doesn't bother me, the only thing that does is that it only has 21 translated chapters so far . I'll probably check out the anime when I'm done.


Oh I see. Well then yeah, give those a try. Lain though is kinda weird because no characters are really developed. It's not about them.. It'll probably make more sense when you watch it.

Yeah, it's very lightly suggested in No.6 and a lot of people try to say it's not yaoi, but it so totally is. But it's like the author was afraid to actually "go there" though, and it kind of has a bromance feeling to it, which is slightly annoying.

Also I want to suggest Bokurano if you ever wanted a little longer anime. It's hands down the best I've seen. It's very depressing though, so bring kleenex.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

yukikodunkzone said:


> Oh I see. Well then yeah, give those a try. Lain though is kinda weird because no characters are really developed. It's not about them.. It'll probably make more sense when you watch it.
> 
> Yeah, it's very lightly suggested in No.6 and a lot of people try to say it's not yaoi, but it so totally is. But it's like the author was afraid to actually "go there" though, and it kind of has a bromance feeling to it, which is slightly annoying.
> 
> Also I want to suggest Bokurano if you ever wanted a little longer anime. It's hands down the best I've seen. It's very depressing though, so bring kleenex.


Yeah, it sounds like something I'll have to watch to understand its description. I watched the OP and saw a few youtube comments (thankfully I don't think there were any major spoilers) so hopefully I'll be able to comprehend it when I start watching it (going to start after this post).

All the face touching and closeness plus suggestive comments by Nezumi really makes it sound yaoi. Shion rejecting Safu just adds too it. The only other yaoi-ish anime I've watched is Free! which is one of the funniest animes out there (at least I think it is )

If Bokurano can make me care about the characters enough to cry then I think I'll love it :b. I usually only cry over things when I've been having a really bad few days, but still its rare  (only 2 movies and one game so far).


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

jJoe said:


> Yeah, it sounds like something I'll have to watch to understand its description. I watched the OP and saw a few youtube comments (thankfully I don't think there were any major spoilers) so hopefully I'll be able to comprehend it when I start watching it (going to start after this post).
> 
> All the face touching and closeness plus suggestive comments by Nezumi really makes it sound yaoi. Shion rejecting Safu just adds too it. The only other yaoi-ish anime I've watched is Free! which is one of the funniest animes out there (at least I think it is )
> 
> If Bokurano can make me care about the characters enough to cry then I think I'll love it :b. I usually only cry over things when I've been having a really bad few days, but still its rare  (only 2 movies and one game so far).


Yeah, I heard the manga is much much sadder. I don't *think* I cried from the anime, but it definitely made me feel hopeless and depressed. Very defeating. Anyway, enjoy that! 

Curious, what movies and game were those? I kinda need to find good "outlets" lol. Nothing really gets to me.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

yukikodunkzone said:


> Yeah, I heard the manga is much much sadder. I don't *thin** I cried from the anime, but it definitely made me feel hopeless and depressed. Very defeating. Anyway, enjoy that!
> 
> Curious, what movies and game were those? I kinda need to find good "outlets" lol. Nothing really gets to me.


Keep in mind this was when I was in an awful mood and the movies are really unusual picks.

Toy Story 3. The film itself was alright and not the direct reason which I cried. I started reflecting on how my life is compared to my childhood, which made me feel hopeless and miserable. I've been depressed after watching things with normal people my age in but usually not crying.

The second film is Lord of the Rings. Sam's speech still gives me goosebumps but when I feel really down my eyes usually water. I automatically paraphrase his speech when listening to it but it really is my favorite movie scene.

I know those two picks are kinda weird. The game which I cried from was 999: Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors. It was a mix of being in a bad phase (usually every few weeks I get into a slump more so than usual for a few days) and getting really into the game (it was basically all I done for 3 days). The ending was the part which I cried on :b (The music helped set the mood I think). 999 has a 3DS Sequel (Virtues last reward) which I've yet to play, the multiple endings really make sense in line with the story too which is a nice feature.

Neither of these 3 had me in floods of tears or anything, just a couple of tears . If I'm not feeling like my lifes over then in that mood nothing has got to me yet. Since this post is all about moods I feel its worth a mention that Welcome to the NHC has cheered me up a bit in the past.

http://www.a*sysgames.*om/999/pages/demo

Beginning * is letter between I and J.


----------



## Clockworker (Aug 28, 2013)

Kara no Kyoukai is great, and it's only what, 6 or 7 movies. Bam, that's it.

Also a bit longer but with short 10min episodes: Cromartie High School. Funniest anime I can recall.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I just finished both seasons of Baka and Test. It's hilarious x___x might want to consider that xD


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow (Sep 1, 2013)

Well, even you asked for a 10 episodes length, I would suggest you to watch Steins;Gate. It's 25 episodes, but it only gets better as you progress. You can take a look at Higashi no Eden (East of the Eden) too. I haven't finished this one yet, but it seems pretty good until now.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Nekomata said:


> I just finished both seasons of Baka and Test. It's hilarious x___x might want to consider that xD


There are two seasons!?! Love the opening for season 1 (now that there's two seasons!!!)


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome to the NHK and Clannad are the best anime's that I've found so far. Both got me pretty addicted. Also, seconding Baka and Test. It's hilarious.


----------



## uptownzz409 (Sep 3, 2013)

Aku no Hana, The World God Only Knows


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Clockworker said:


> Kara no Kyoukai is great, and it's only what, 6 or 7 movies. Bam, that's it.
> 
> Also a bit longer but with short 10min episodes: Cromartie High School. Funniest anime I can recall.


Kara seems pretty interesting, although I've said that about a ton of stuff now so not sure how soon I'll check this one out.

Cromarties short length will be nice though.



Nekomata said:


> I just finished both seasons of Baka and Test. It's hilarious x___x might want to consider that xD


I was reading about that before, art kinda reminds me of Chunnibyou. I'll probably get round to this one.



Fenrir Sorrow said:


> Well, even you asked for a 10 episodes length, I would suggest you to watch Steins;Gate. It's 25 episodes, but it only gets better as you progress. You can take a look at Higashi no Eden (East of the Eden) too. I haven't finished this one yet, but it seems pretty good until now.


Heard a lot about Steins, going to check it out pretty soon.



Black Dagger said:


> Welcome to the NHK and Clannad are the best anime's that I've found so far. Both got me pretty addicted. Also, seconding Baka and Test. It's hilarious.


Clannad is one I've been planning to check out for a while. I think I'll watch thi ssoon. 


uptownzz409 said:


> Aku no Hana, The World God Only Knows


Both those seem relatively interesting. The World God Only Knows especially


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Puella Magi Madoka Magica... 12 episodes... I know that if you read a non spoilery description and look at some images it's gonna seem like the most cliched piece crap run of the mill anime ever. But trust me, it isn't.

I like anime but I dislike how awfully predictable/cliched/filled with tropes most of it is and that's why I liked Madoka Magica, it messes up with your expectations so much. Besides, it has one of the most amazing sound tracks I've ever heard and some rather interesting animation techniques. That being said the ending was kind of a cop out but I found the story so interesting, moving and well woven that I can live with that.

In any case, if you decide to watch I would advice you to 1) view at least four episodes of it as the true nature of the show may not be too evident at first, 2) don't search anything about it before hand (in fact I probably spoiled you to some degree by making it clear this anime is not what it seems... but I don't see any other way to convince someone to watch something that seems so awfully generic at first sight lol).


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

http://forums.kametsu.com/index.php?/forum/57-dual-audio/

^over 300 dual audio hd shows that can downloaded for free 
they also have an irc channel with xdcc downloads just beware some users in the channel are massive pricks.
also check out coalgirls - great shows in with lossless audio and Encode to XviD picture.

if you want more downloads stop on by #doki on usa.rizon.irc
xdcc / ftp / darknet

here are my archives:
http://s913.photobucket.com/user/Happy_Mask_Salesman/media/ss1_zps3f82b603.png.html
http://s913.photobucket.com/user/Happy_Mask_Salesman/media/ss2_zps40d8564b.png.html
http://s913.photobucket.com/user/Happy_Mask_Salesman/media/ss3_zps439f7ad5.png.html
http://s913.photobucket.com/user/Happy_Mask_Salesman/media/ss4_zpse23e19d3.png.html

why dont you try idolmaster or kiki's delivery service (movie)


----------



## Googleit (Sep 20, 2013)

Sword art online, it's so damn good


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow (Sep 1, 2013)

Sword Art Online has to be one of the best animes I ever watched. However, the second part was not as good as the first half.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Fenrir Sorrow said:


> Sword Art Online has to be one of the best animes I ever watched. However, the second part was not as good as the first half.





Googleit said:


> Sword art online, it's so damn good


I've heard many people say the second half is the most disappointing thing ever, probably will get round to this one when I've cleared more stuff.



Schierke said:


> Puella Magi Madoka Magica... 12 episodes... I know that if you read a non spoilery description and look at some images it's gonna seem like the most cliched piece crap run of the mill anime ever. But trust me, it isn't.
> 
> I like anime but I dislike how awfully predictable/cliched/filled with tropes most of it is and that's why I liked Madoka Magica, it messes up with your expectations so much. Besides, it has one of the most amazing sound tracks I've ever heard and some rather interesting animation techniques. That being said the ending was kind of a cop out but I found the story so interesting, moving and well woven that I can live with that.
> 
> In any case, if you decide to watch I would advice you to 1) view at least four episodes of it as the true nature of the show may not be too evident at first, 2) don't search anything about it before hand (in fact I probably spoiled you to some degree by making it clear this anime is not what it seems... but I don't see any other way to convince someone to watch something that seems so awfully generic at first sight lol).


I've watched one episode so far, going to go further in sometime so hopefully it can shock and blow me away 



slider said:


> http://forums.kametsu.com/index.php?/forum/57-dual-audio/
> 
> ^over 300 dual audio hd shows that can downloaded for free
> they also have an irc channel with xdcc downloads just beware some users in the channel are massive pricks.
> ...


Ty for the suggestions, is Happy_Mask_Salesman a Zelda reference? I don't like downloading too much stuff but Kiki's will probably be one of the first anime films I'll watch when I do decide to watch films (I saw this on Film4 a year or so ago, I didn't watch it but living in the UK it's really surprising that anime of any sort is broadcast - minus pokemon/yugioh ect.)


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars (Mar 9, 2013)

AnoHana is short, great and you'll probaly relate to it as the main guy has social anxiety.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

NotMyFaultInOurStars said:


> AnoHana is short, great and you'll probaly relate to it as the main guy has social anxiety.


Cool, I've seen this one around I'll probably check it out sometime.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

I've only watched 1-2 EP of these but they look like they could be good. -> Blood Lad and Coppelion.

Watamote

OreGairu

K (Project)

Sankarea

Gargantia on the Verdurous Planet

Another

Boogiepop Phantom

Baccano!

Paranoia Agent

Togainu no Chi (BL and ending was rushed)


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone planning to watch White Album 2 this season? (It only has 12 episodes.)
I haven't played the visual novel on which it is based, nor seen the first season, but it seems kind of sweet and aesthetically pleasing at least...


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Paradise Kiss would be the epitome of "short but sweet". Only twelve episodes, but lots of drama.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll recommend Dead Leaves again. It's in the vain of FLCL where you wonder what the hell is going on.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

noscreenname said:


> I'll recommend Dead Leaves again. It's in the vain of FLCL where you wonder what the hell is going on.


The trailer looks exactly like FLCL. I'll check it out tomorrow.



Pike Queen said:


> Paradise Kiss would be the epitome of "short but sweet". Only twelve episodes, but lots of drama.


It somewhat minds me of Ouran Host Club, which I've only watched two episodes of so far . When I'm in the mood to finish Ouran I'll probably check this out after.



Nanami said:


> I've only watched 1-2 EP of these but they look like they could be good. -> Blood Lad and Coppelion.
> 
> Watamote
> 
> ...


I watched Another just then, it really was short and sweet. I find it funny how they mislead viewers early on. Anime like Baccano! and Cowboy Bebop which have western styles always interest me but I've never got round to watching one. I'm going to check out this within the next few days instead of getting carried away with other stuff (checked Baccano! out, I like its style).



NeuromorPhish said:


> Anyone planning to watch White Album 2 this season? (It only has 12 episodes.)
> I haven't played the visual novel on which it is based, nor seen the first season, but it seems kind of sweet and aesthetically pleasing at least...


Is it directly linked to the first season? I'm going to check out Clannad or something like that when I'm in the mood for romance (Chuunibyou was fun) but it seems like they are unrelated.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

BBQ_Chicken said:


> Is it directly linked to the first season? I'm going to check out Clannad or something like that when I'm in the mood for romance (Chuunibyou was fun) but it seems like they are unrelated.


As far as i know, there's no connection with the story apart from a few mentions.
I've watched the 4 episodes that's been aired so far, but consider dropping it due to slow pacing.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Now and then, Here and There is pretty awesome.


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

Ano Hana =)

short but very sweet. cried like a widdo baby at the end ;_;


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm gonna recommend something a little unusual, mostly to those that would just want to see some cool animation and battle scenes and don't really care much about complext plot or character development.

Mobile Suit Gundam IGLOO, the Gundam franchise is super old and has many, many series but this in particular is less of a series and more of... sort of war documentary, detailing certain events (mostly battles) that are mentioned or whatever in some of the original series. It has 9 episodes that are mostly self contained and not very plot heavy (think of it as 9 mini Saving Private Ryan in anime form except the Nazis come from space and there are giant robots and spaceships lol).

In any case, if you like war movies and anime then you'll probably like this otherwise don't bother.


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

Claymore was short and sweet.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Bookmarking.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

NeuromorPhish said:


> As far as i know, there's no connection with the story apart from a few mentions.
> I've watched the 4 episodes that's been aired so far, but consider dropping it due to slow pacing.


Ah, that's nice to know for when I get round to it (in probably like a year though lol)



pbandjam said:


> Now and then, Here and There is pretty awesome.


It does look pretty good, I'll check it out sometime. Thanks 



just smile said:


> Ano Hana =)
> 
> short but very sweet. cried like a widdo baby at the end ;_;


Lol  I've heard this one before, hopefully it's a tearjerker.



Schierke said:


> I'm gonna recommend something a little unusual, mostly to those that would just want to see some cool animation and battle scenes and don't really care much about complext plot or character development.
> 
> Mobile Suit Gundam IGLOO, the Gundam franchise is super old and has many, many series but this in particular is less of a series and more of... sort of war documentary, detailing certain events (mostly battles) that are mentioned or whatever in some of the original series. It has 9 episodes that are mostly self contained and not very plot heavy (think of it as 9 mini Saving Private Ryan in anime form except the Nazis come from space and there are giant robots and spaceships lol).
> 
> In any case, if you like war movies and anime then you'll probably like this otherwise don't bother.


I love that song, seems far different from anything I've watched so I'll check this out when I'm in the mood for it.



Durzo said:


> Bookmarking.


I can't seem to find this one, could you link it to me?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

oh wow i typed animes not anime d: stil checking out these every now and then ty for suggestions ^^


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Noragami is 12 episodes and very enjoyable.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Something i didn't see on your list, and hasn't been mentioned by anyone (and fits far better within the restrictions you asked for vs. most of the things that have been suggested....) is Barakamon.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Kiba said:


> Something i didn't see on your list, and hasn't been mentioned by anyone (and fits far better within the restrictions you asked for vs. most of the things that have been suggested....) is Barakamon.


That does look like something I'll enjoy, I will check it out.


----------

